# Tarifa Height barrier



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I was disappointed the other day when I found a height barrier in a spot near tarifa. This was a lovely place to wild camp and used by people keen to do wind and kite surfing.
There are places in the area but not as good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP   


Kev.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you mean the long strip by the beach and next to the riding school. If so how do the council trucks and horse boxes get on?. do they have a key for the barrier.

We have been many times in winter with no trouble so hope this is just a summer thing.

Sooty 10


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Excuse me, but where is Tarifa? :roll: 

This post should be in the XXXX touring thread of the country applicable. Can you please post details & a mod will be able to mive it accrdingly. :roll:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> to mive it accrdingly. Rolling Eyes


Mike, its in southern sinap (anagram) :wink:

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bob

I'll move it to the Southern Sinap forum then!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Soot 10,
This area for wild camping near Tarifa, Spain which has the height barrier is next to camping Las Dunas and further down there is another campsite. On the main road further down near a mini supermarket called Venta Los Porros there is another piece of land next to the beach which is available for free camping and ideal for kite and wind surfing this one is at present easily accessible.
Hope that information is helpful

Joe


----------

